# Help - swf / b-t601c - help!



## George11 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello, 

Does anybody know where I can find a copy of the operating manual for an old SWF B-T601C embroidery machine. Or if someone can share or make a copy of one. Your help will be much appreciated


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't recall ever seeing an operating manual for our 1501T, I don't think SWF or Sunstar actually give you a manual when you buy the machine.

These videos would be a good start:

SWF Embroidery Machine Training Videos | Table

Also, they sell a DVD that shows you how to repair the machine - very helpful! It also includes a lot of the how-to-use-the-machine videos listed above and more... Best $100 I've spent, save me a number of times when something happened to the machine and I couldn't figure out how to get it running again...

SWF Repair Training and Operation DVD Promotion | Embroidery Products and Supplies


----------



## jimni98 (Aug 11, 2012)

Did you ever find the Operation Manual for your machine yet?
I just got the same machine B-T601C and no manual with it.
It's hard to figure out the control panel. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------

